# Would this Cage/kennel Housing Set-Up work?



## pet_lover48 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi! I'm wanting to adopt these 2 bonded rabbits. Their current owner is including their all cages/accessories with them (at no charge, which is Amazing and great, as this stuff is worth a lot of money. :biggrin2:

I was wondering if this housing set-up would work for them. (These are pics that the current owner took.)

Below is their cage/kennel. It's very large-(I think it'salmost the largest dog kennel you can buy) and she customized it with 3 levels and it's big enough that the rabbits can stand up, etc. I would also most likely attach the wire playpen (see second pic below)to it, so that they'd havemore room. I would keep them in that at night and when I wasn't home. When I'm home, I'd probably let them have the run ofmostthe living room/dinging room area (rabbit-proofed area of course.) 

(Note: I think the owner had just cleaned out the cage/kennel, which is why the hay and toys were missing.)







Here's the playpen I would attach to the cage.






Also, the owner has this large, beautiful 2 story hutch (there is a ramp from the first level, but it was missing for the pic), that she lets the rabbits out in on nice days and when someones home to watch them. She also has the large wooden playpen, that you can attach to the hutch for extra room (see secondpic below.)

(The rabbits in the pic below are the actual rabbits, I'm wanting to adopt.)











I think she might also include this triangle hutch, just as an extra one.






The lady is so nice to be willing to give me all this wonderful stuff and the 2rabbits at no charge. It's such an amazing deal and on top of that, you get what sound like 2 amazing rabbits (Fully litter trained, spayed/neutered, bonded, very friendly/tame, etc.) 

So, let me know what you guys thinnk. Do you think this would be a good set-up for these 2 rabbits?

All answers greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Pet_lover48


----------



## Nela (Apr 21, 2011)

I think it would be great! You could always add/adjust things later on if something doesn't work for you but that's a pretty nice set up. The woman must really love them. I hope you guys can stay in touch afterwards. I think you;ll be truly spoiled with these guys!


----------



## pet_lover48 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi! Thanks for the reply. Yes, I can tell she really loves them/considers them as members of the family and cares for them all very well. (She actually has 4 rabbits - another bonded pair also.) She says it's very difficult for her and her kids to have re-home them, but 1, or 2 of her kids have developed bad allergies/need inhalers/etc. She's tried everything else - taking out all carpets, Hepa filters, vacuum, etc. So, the last things is the rabbits. She saystheyconsidered moving the rabbits ouside full time, but she says that wouldn't be fair to them, as they are used to being indoors, with the family. So, she feels I would give them a wonderful new home. 

Yes, I have told her that I'd be happy to give her updates/send some pics a couple times a year, or so, just so she knows how there doing. I know I'd appreciate that if I was in her situation. 

I think she's just so kindto not be trying to Make money off the rabbits and their cages/accessories.She instead wants them to go to the best new homes possible and is willing to give all their cages/accessories/etc. with them at no cost. 

Thanks,

Pet_lover48

PS: Keep them replies coming everybody. They're really appreciated.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 21, 2011)

That is a great set up. It sounds like they really want what is best for the rabbits.

I have looked at the triangle cage for my turtles. If you use it please let me know what you think. I'm hesitant just because of the price. I'm not sure if it is worth the cost.


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, I would think that set up would definitely work with them. Between cage time, exercise time, outside time, I don't see them getting very bored. Not very often that you hear of someone that cares that much for their pets.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow that is one very generous woman who really loves her babies.

What a great set up. I say go for it. 

Of course we will need LOTS of pictures of your new babies. What are their names? Would you keep the same names they have now?

When will you get them? For Easter? What a great Easter present that would be.

Susan


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 22, 2011)

That's kennel/cage is beautiful! Currently, only Mr Bighead is caged inside a dog kennel since he is learning to be litter-trained. (It is a very slow process.) But, after that, I hope to give him the same free-run of the home as Ms Bun Poopers.


----------



## pet_lover48 (Apr 23, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Wow that is one very generous woman who really loves her babies.
> 
> What a great set up. I say go for it.
> 
> ...



Hi! Thanks for all the replies so far everybody. Keep them coming - they're really appreciated. 

Susan (Soooska)- Yes, I agree thattheir current owneris definatley very generous and I think she really loves them. I don't think that an oppotunity like this(where you'll get what soundlike2 great rabbits, plus all of theiramazingcages/accessories for no charge)comes along too often and that's why I so want toadopt them! :biggrin:

Their names are Mandy and Joey and they are both about 3yrs old and sound very friendly/tame. She says they are also both 100% litter trained and she also had them both spayed/neutered when they were younger. Yes, I think that I would keep theircurrentnames. The more I hear them, the more I seem to like them and they sound like they seem to suit their personalities, from what their current owner has told me.

Yes,I will be sure to post lots of pics of them and their cage/kennel set-up when I adopt them. (Ienjoy taking pics, especially of my pets.) 

I'm not sure yet when I'll be adopting them.(I'm hoping in the nextcouple of weeks.)(That's another thing I forgot to say, the current owner is even willing to bring them and all their stuff right to my house, which is around over a1 hour drive.) We don't have a truck to transport all the big cage/kennel, hutch, playpens, etc., so this is so Great that she's willing to do this too! 

Anyways, I'll keep you posted on when I finally get to adopt them.

Thanks,

Pet_lover48


----------



## Bunny Kisses (May 11, 2011)

So did you adopt them yet?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 11, 2011)

This is a pretty sweet deal! I hope it worked out for you and the bunnies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 11, 2011)

Everything looks really good to us--rabbits are nice looking too.


----------



## pet_lover48 (May 15, 2011)

Hi! Thanks for the replies everybody. Unfortunately, I haven't adopted them yet. However, I don't want to let this great opportunity go by, as I think it'll be pretty difficultto find another as one good as this(such great rabbits, that also come with their great cage/kennel, hutch, playpens, toys, accessories, etc., at no charge.)

I just need to convince my Dad to let me adopt them. (I'm only 17yrs old.) My Mom is surprisingly ok with it, even though she's not the animal person.) However, I'm a bit afraid to ask my Dad. I had asked him about having a rabbit before (about a year ago, or so) and he'd said 'no.' However, it wasn't as good of a deal as this was, but I'm still shy to ask him now. So, that's the only problem. If it weren't for that, I'd most likely have adopted them a long time ago. Luckily, their current owner is willing to wait and give me some more time until things have settled. 

Thanks again,

Pet_lover48


----------

